# White rain coats



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Im looking for a white rain coat. I found one in Cabelas waterfowl 06 that looks decent. I dont like Togg Frog , what else is out there? 
Paul


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Tulsa Slim said:


> Im looking for a white rain coat. I found one in Cabelas waterfowl 06 that looks decent. I dont like Togg Frog , what else is out there?
> Paul


http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=25007


Based on Ted's recommendation in the above thread, I bought Grundens Petrus (jacket and pants). 

Very comfortable and waterproof.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I have:

http://www.hhworkwear.com/

White bibs and 2 jackets - never know when a bird boy will need one. 

Go to Products, Waterproof....

Had mine for about a year (best Christmas gift I got last year) and I like them. CO has been wet this past year. They are a little warm if you have to do a lot of walking in them - I had to shuffle dogs to the line and was parked a little ways away, but just sitting there and throwing birds no big deal. 

FOM


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

http://www.goldenlakejackets.com/rm.html


----------



## Armadillo (May 7, 2006)

You might consider motorcycle rain gear

http://www.newenough.com/product_group_misc_rain_gear.htm


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Armadillo said:


> You might consider motorcycle rain gear
> 
> http://www.newenough.com/product_group_misc_rain_gear.htm


Are any of these available in white?


----------



## Armadillo (May 7, 2006)

I just posted that link as an example. I do not know if that brand comes in white or not. I bought my rain suit at a motorcycle shop. I bought yellow, but they did have white, along with a host of other colors. It was a great rain suit. I do not recall the brand, sold it with the bike.


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

North Face has a white rain jacket-80% waterproof which means it will with
stand most rain-
It was 100.00
Also have some white down coats, and some good fleece this year-especially for women-


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

Helly Hansen is my choice -- very well made and affordable -- Lainee, you gotta love those bib overalls I'm guessing


----------

